

Look, new cities will soon have WiMAX - cwan
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/08/02/look-new-cities-will-soon-have-wimax/

======
ephermata
I'm on WiMAX right now with Clearwire, in Redmond WA. Works like a charm. The
box could use a built-in 802.11 AP (or maybe it has one?) but that's easy
enough to fix.

speedtest.net says 42ms ping, 1.19MB/sec download, 0.19MB/sec upload to their
test server in Seattle: <http://www.speedtest.net/result/530971228.png>

